# Candida cleanse while breastfeeding



## 3lilpunkins (Oct 3, 2008)

Has anyone ever done a candida cleanse while breastfeeding or know of one that is safe to use while BFing?????
I know I need to do one for myself, but I'm worried that my milk is spreading it to DS! He's had 3 yeast infections and he's only 15 m/o. My 1st DS only got 1 the whole 2 yrs I BF'd him. And his was also thrush in his mouth & on my nipples, then he got a yeast infection, and back then I used all the prescriptions & RX creams








With this DS I just make a paste w/ probiotics apply them directly to his area & in 3 days its cleared up. But the fact that it keeps happening makes me think that there's so much candida overgrowth in my body it's getting into my milk.
Theres gotta be something that I can do!


----------



## APM (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi - I am in the exact same position - I have been certain for a while that I have a candida overload myself and recently my 4mo got a bad rash diagnosed as candida (though only in her private area, not mouth or my nipples). Now I am worried whether my diet (overall healthy but too much sugar) could have contributed to her rash via my breastmilk, and I want to take some action against the candida. Everything I have read says no major cleanse/detox actions while breastfeeding but my other daughter nursed til 2-1/2 and I can't wait that long! Anybody out there with any advice? TIA.


----------



## AspieMom (Feb 11, 2009)

I sure hope so. I have been taking Zand's Candida cleanse the past few days. I just read the back of the label and as far as I know of herbs. It doesn't contain any herbs that dry up milk, and unlike other most toxins candida is not accumulate in fat. Toxins getting to baby through the fat in breastmilk is the biggest reason for not cleansing while breastfeeding...


----------

